# Подскажите!??!



## Сергей Кривощапов (4 Дек 2018)

Купил баян концертный Рапсодия, хотел улучшить компрессию, хотел спросить, на сколько может улучшиться компрессия при замене меха на новый?мех у меня старый но его ремонтировали, ни где не дует.. Второй вопрос где можно было бы купить итальянский мех изготовленный на заказ для данного баяна?


----------



## nidogopp43 (4 Дек 2018)

Вообще может никак не улучшиться. При замене меха, можно надеяться на улучшение результата в 100% зная, что именно он травит. Вы уверены в этом? Клапана все прилегают идеально? Что там у Вас, фетр или поролон, в том числе и лайка... в каком виде? Причем, смотреть надо оба полукорпуса, так как в левой эти же клапана. Ну и незабываем про резонаторы и их прилегание. А в целом много откуда дует, такова конструкция инструмента)) Второй вопрос где можно было бы купить итальянский мех изготовленный на заказ для данного баяна? Первое, что приходит в голову... так это в Италии! А если без сарказма, то надо брать оригинальный мех и делать все замеры, снимать рамку, считать борины, обратить внимание на уголки и делать заказ. А еще лучше прямой дорогой к мастеру. А дальше уже по ходу и картина станет яснее))


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Дек 2018)

Сергей Кривощапов писал:


> 1. Купил баян концертный Рапсодия.
> 2.  на сколько может улучшиться компрессия при замене меха на новый? его ремонтировали, ни где не дует..
> 3. Второй вопрос где можно было бы купить итальянский мех изготовленный на заказ для данного баяна?


1. Отстал я от жизни. Что за баян такой, "Рапсодия"?  Аккордеоны из СССР были такие, а баянов не видел.

2. На 0,0 %. Если утверждение "не дует "  верно.

3. Если это какая-то очень дорогая вещь, эта Рапсодия, то тысяч за 50 из Италии со скидками для инвалидов.)


----------

